# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Письмо от ООО Бастион

## Dexer

Пришло письмо на почту
=====================
Ваш заказ 41909 уже есть на складе. Как будет Вам удобно получать?? Счет на отделочные и строительные материалы тоже прилагается.
С уважением,
ООО БАСТИОН 
=====================
Во вложении - архив, в архиве файл "Скан-копия от 02.02.2017. CPOЧHO для пpoверки. ПРОВЕРЕНО директором компании_Для печати_.cae315e_хls.hta"
В самом файле скрипт на JS. Насколько я понимаю, он загружает и запускает файл wordupdate.exe
Файлик с архивом прикладываю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

